

Ask HN: College startups? - martinshen

I know that there are a lot of techie college start ups but there doesn't seem to be a community for them anymore. I remember back in the day we had collegemogul.com and now every so often I see an article or two about college kids on TC.. Is that it for coverage on dorm room startups?
======
matmann2001
It's funny you mention this. I'm a fledgling programmer, early into my college
career. For one of my first projects ever, I'm beginning to write a web
application for college students to share and collaborate on ideas, hopefully
helping people creating startups.

Just this past weekend, I taught myself enough Ruby (on Rails) to get the
basic application down. My next steps involve designing a nice UI and to add
more connection features.

I don't really have enough done to post anything here yet, but if there's
something you'd really like to see in a web app like this, your advice is most
welcome.

------
wjr
Current student in NYC, building a bootstrapped SaaS application.

Would love to see more stuff coming from students on HN, rather then reading
for x time about funding, viral social mashup pseudo startups and top 10
lists... of things to do and not to do...

------
wesleyzhao
I always felt that HN was a community for the dorm room startup but I may be
mistaken about the average age of trolls on this site. I am personally in
college and would like to know if my assumption was wrong about the average
HN'er.

------
robee
Velocity residence at the University of Waterloo is basically for the purpose
of dorm room startups.

<http://velocity.uwaterloo.ca>

~~~
martinshen
Awesome. I've actually never heard of this despite being a Toronto resident
(or ex-resident)

------
martinshen
Sounds good everyone.. We should get a separate section or mailing list going.
I'm based in Boston if anyone wants to help set up a meetup around there or
NYC next next weekend Feb 25th-28th

------
keiferski
College student here, working on a startup. I've actually gone part-time on
classes to work on my project full-time.

------
dmazin
College sophomore here working on a SaaS web app. I always wonder where the
other people my age are.

